# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Спасибо Виктору Цою

## Dvornik

М-да, а в пачке осталось две сигареты...Ну что же...Это знак...Пора...Это повод...или причина. Вспомнилась школа, где когда-то объясняли разницу между причиной и поводом...Думай - не думай, а сигарет больше нет...денег тоже...больше с жизнью ничего не связывает...А как же нычки??? Нужно порыться в кармане старой куртки. А это что за фигня??? Лотерейный билет. Его когда-то дали на сдачу. Хм...стираю полосу. А билетик то выигрышный! Не много, но на две пачки приличных сигарет хватит! Так! Нужно пойти получить выигрыш, купить сигареты. Нет! Так выходить нельзя! Нужно побриться. Сколько сразу дел! Жизнь бьёт ключом!Станок, помазок..."Если есть в кармане пачка сигарет..."

----------


## [email protected]

К сожалению в этой жизни пустых билетиков гораздо меньше чем выйгрышных...

----------

